# Cebit 2011 - PCGHX-Treffen?!



## Miezekatze (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich schon mit einigen Forenmitgliedern darüber unterhalten, ob es auf der Cebit wohl ein Treffen von unserem Forum geben wird. Hab jetzt aber leider noch nichts gefunden. 

*Habt ihr überhaupt Intresse an sowas und wenn ja stellen sich da einige Fragen:
*

*Wann?
Wo genau?
Was machen wir dann?*

Wär schon cool mal einige hier aus dem Forum live zu treffen 


Gruß

Mieze

*Edit:*
*
Anwesenheitsliste für Samstag, den 5.3.*

Painkiller
PSP-Hacker
nfsgame
Henninges
Jever_Pilsner
mixxed_up
Progs-ID
Cleriker
Davin's Theorie
ATIFan22
DerMarodeur
Miezekatze
The Gamer
Vaykir


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja, klar! 

Da PCGHW am ASUS-Stand vertreten sein wird, halte ich das für einen guten Treffpunkt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Januar 2011)

Das Klingt gut . die folding @home partei wird sich ja auch wieder treffen zur cebit... hab ich gehört  

vlt lässt sich das ja alles zusammen legen 

mfg Alex


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2011)

[x] Nein, nicht wirklich! 



> Da PCGHW am ASUS-Stand vertreten sein wird, halte ich das für einen guten Treffpunkt


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Januar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> [x] Nein, nicht wirklich!



Bleibst lieber anonym?


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2011)

Genau Ich beobachte euch dann heimlich 
Ne Spaß, ich bin sowieso dabei


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Januar 2011)

Wollts grad sagen, mich und Pain triffste ja sowieso


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Genau Ich beobachte euch dann heimlich


Du Stalker^^

Wir sollten noch ein Datum und eine Uhrzeit ausmachen und der Folding @ home-Crew bescheid sagen.


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2011)

> Wollts grad sagen, mich und Pain triffste ja sowieso


Das denkt ihr 
@ Pain:
Jup, das sollten wir mal


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

Na da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, aber die Idee finde ich ganz nett. 

Manchmal bekomme ichs mit der Angst zu tun, wenn ich euch so im Laber-Thread hinterherstalke....


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2011)

Ey, wir sind alle harmlos...ehrlich 
E: Außerdem sind dann wenigstens 2 Mädels da


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Manchmal bekomme ichs mit der Angst zu tun, wenn ich euch so im Laber-Thread hinterherstalke....



Sollten da nicht eher wir Angst bekommen? xD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

Ach was, vor mir brauch keiner Angst haben. 
Der unreife Teeni is zwar bei mir noch lange nicht raus, aber ihr werdet diese Seite vonir eh nie kennenlernen. 

Geschrieben auf meinem LG-P500 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Der unreife Teeni is zwar bei mir noch lange nicht raus, aber ihr werdet diese Seite vonir eh nie kennenlernen.



Sag niemals "nie"


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2011)

niemals nie.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

NEVER !!! 

Mal ne andere Frage: Steht denn für euch schon fest wann ihr geht?
Habe mich bisher auf 2 Tage festgelegt und auch schon so die Unterkunkft reserviert.


----------



## axel25 (27. Januar 2011)

Tja, ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich komme.

Ist ein bißchen blöd als 14jähriger .


----------



## Henninges (27. Januar 2011)

bin dabei...wir hatten uns den samstag ausgeguckt...ich poste's mal in unserem thread...

edit : das posten hat sich wohl erledigt... (:


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Januar 2011)

[x] Weiß net...

Da sein werde ich am Samstag zwar, aber mit 4 nicht-PCGHXlern...
Außerdem könnte ich da als 14 jähriger ziemlich untergehen 


Warum gibt es hier oben so wenige Nerds?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

Wir sind doch keine Nerds !!! 
Zumindest ordne ich mich dort ganz und garnicht ein... 
...oder wen bezeichnest du als Nerd? 

Geschrieben auf meinem LG-P500 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Januar 2011)

Als Nerd bezeichne ich Leute, die sich intensiv mit Hardware etc. beschäftigen - so wie hier

€dit:


Spoiler






			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Nerd [nɜːd] (engl. für Langweiler, Sonderling, Streber, Außenseiter, Fachidiot) ist ein gesellschaftlicher Stereotyp, *der für besonders in Computer oder andere Bereiche aus Wissenschaft und Technik vertiefte Menschen steht.* Manchmal wird auch ein überdurchschnittlicher Intelligenzquotient (IQ) als begleitende Eigenschaft genannt. *Am häufigsten sind Computerfreaks gemeint. *Während der Begriff ursprünglich negativ besetzt war, hat er sich in Internetcommunitys und unter Computerspielern und -freaks zu einer selbstironischen Eigenbezeichnung gewandelt.


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wir sind doch keine Nerds !!!


Richtig 


Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Geschrieben auf meinem LG-P500 mit PCGH Extreme



Geschrieben auf meinem Notebook Akoya MD E7214 olololol


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

[X]Nein, nicht wirklich!
Da laufe ich lieber mit Freunden oder Kollegen drüber  Da hab ich mehr Spaß


----------



## zøtac (27. Januar 2011)

[X]Weiß noch nicht. 

Da ich nicht allein komm kann ichs schlecht beantworten, würd aber schon gern n paar kennen lernen^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

@theLamer: Eyyyy! Mach dich mal nicht lustig über die schicke App-Signatur !!! 

Klaro, wir sind keine Nerds !!!!


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Januar 2011)

Was sind wir denn sonst?  
Leute die (teilweise) zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringen? 

etwas@Topic:
Wir brauchen bei dem treffen aber dann auch die PCGHX Team-Shirts


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ne Weste und nen T-Shirt ...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Januar 2011)

...owei... das wär mir dann eindeitig zu blöd... 
Musste jetzt jetzt mal so direkt gesagt werden...

Geschrieben auf meinem LG-P500 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## -NTB- (28. Januar 2011)

Bin auch dabei 

Habe leider kein t-shirt, denke aber das dort bestimmt nicht allzuviele Füchse rumlaufen werden^^

Geschrieben auf meiner cherry Tastartur mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Januar 2011)

-NTB- im Fuchskostüm 

Könntest dir ja noch eins bestellen  ich bin ja nicht allzuschwer zu übersehen, ich bin das Mädels bei den ganzen Freakz


----------



## Kaktus (28. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch noch einigen an welchem Tag ihr gehen wollt. Sonst kommt einer Montag, zwei am Dienstag, keiner am Donnerstag, 1 am Freitag und 3 am Samstag.


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Januar 2011)

Joar sollten wir auch langsam mal tun


----------



## -NTB- (28. Januar 2011)

jappa, geht ja bald schon los

geht ihr eher in der woche oder passts  am weeken eher besser?


----------



## Kaktus (28. Januar 2011)

An eurere Stelle würde ich versuchen unter der Woche zu gehen. Das Chaos am Freitag und Samstag wollt ihr euch nicht wirklich antun.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Habe mich schon für den Donnerstag und Freitag entschieden und dementsprechend meine Unterkunkt reserviert.
Denke mal das Chaos beginnt am Freitag erst gegen Nachmittag!?


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Januar 2011)

Also wir sind ab Donnerstag bis Sonntagmorgen in Hannover wenns klappt... 

Cebit ist Freitag und Samstag angesagt, weil da eben die meisten gehen  Donnerstag ist noch zum Kennenlernen untereinander


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Ihr geht absichtlich Freitag und Samstag, weil da die meisten gehen????
Was ist denn das für eine Logik??? 
Ich würde lieber schon Mittwoch und Donnerstag gehen, nur passt es bei uns nicht so...
Gehe doch nicht gern auf eine überfüllte Messe... ich möchte doch was sehen...


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Januar 2011)

Nicht wegen der überfüllten Messe, sondern wegen der meisten User von PCGH, sonst macht das ganze ja keinen Sinn


----------



## Progs-ID (28. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja, klar!

Bin wahrscheinlich an allen Tagen dort anzutreffen.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2011)

also letztes jahr war zumindest das treffen auf der messe nicht so geil. jeder hat nunmal andere interessen und so zersplitterte sich die gruppe recht schnell.
vll trifft man sich ja trotzdem am samstag irgendwo, pcghx shirt ist natürlich am start


----------



## Miezekatze (1. Februar 2011)

So Jungs und Mädel 

wann werdet ihr denn die Cebit besuchen und welchen Tag schlagt ihr denn als "Tag des Treffens" vor?!

Ich biete Freitag oder Samstag --> bin an beiden Tagen präsent


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Als minderjähriger hat man nur am Samstag eine Chance 
@ daef wo wohnst du denn ?


----------



## Miezekatze (3. Februar 2011)

Außer du hast eine Aufsichtsperson, dann gehts glaub ich auch so


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2011)

> Ich biete Freitag oder Samstag --> bin an beiden Tagen präsent


Wie wär´s mit sowohl als auch? Also an beiden Tagen zu ner festen Uhrzeit?


----------



## Miezekatze (3. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich eh schon dran gedacht... weil einige freitags und andere nur samstags da sind 

Stellt sich die Frage... nur auf der Cebit oder auch danach zum weggehen?


----------



## Henninges (3. Februar 2011)

die 70335er treffen sich am samstag nach der messe in einer peiner location...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin auch auf jeden fall dabei!
Ich werde wie es aussieht mit Kuki122 hingehen.
Bin am Samstag den 5ten da. Deshalb würde ich sagen wir treffen uns am 5ten.


----------



## MerciundDanke (9. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte eventuell am Donnerstag hin, am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht..

War es nicht so, dass Donnerstags auch gute Standpartys sind?? Zumindest hatte ich das vom vorletzten Jahr noch so in Erinnerung..


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2011)

Ich werde unter der Woche irgendwann da sein, mal schauen wann ich wenig Schule hab mit dem neuen Stundenplan und dann heißt es auf zur Cebit.


----------



## Leandros (9. Februar 2011)

Mal schauen wann ich dasein werde, vllt sogar beide Tage


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Februar 2011)

@Zockkind: Siehe links, aber ich fahr mit'm Zug (+Kumpels) hin


----------



## pixelflair (9. Februar 2011)

Di+Mi eh aufm Asus stand  Mi mit NFSGame und Co  Auch Shooten für PCGHx wieder usw. usf.


----------



## MerciundDanke (9. Februar 2011)

Und weiß schon jemand was bezüglich der Standpartys?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2011)

Ich wollt eben das selbe fragen.
Gibt es am Asusstand eigentlich was von PCGH zu sehen? Bin der Meinung, mal so etwas gehört zu haben.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde so oder so da sein. Kann mir die CeBit schließlich nicht entehen lassen. Habe zwar 4 Tickets, aber kann leider nur an einem Tag davon da hin fahren. Sind schließlich 200km von mir aus. 

Aber an welchem Tag weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich wollt eben das selbe fragen.
> Gibt es am Asusstand eigentlich was von PCGH zu sehen? Bin der Meinung, mal so etwas gehört zu haben.




1. - 3. März jeweils 16 uhr, hat mir Daniel inner Mail mitgeteilt vor nen paar Tagen..


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2011)

Cool, danke für die Antwort. Dann wird man sich wohl spätestens dort sehen.


----------



## MerciundDanke (11. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also ich werde so oder so da sein. Kann mir die CeBit schließlich nicht entehen lassen. Habe zwar 4 Tickets, aber kann leider nur an einem Tag davon da hin fahren. Sind schließlich 200km von mir aus.
> 
> Aber an welchem Tag weiß ich noch nicht genau.



Das bringt mich auf die Idee vielleicht mal aufzustellen, wer woher kommt und wann hinfahren möchte.
So könnte man Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Ich fange mal an:

Würde gerne am Donnerstag (und oder auch noch am Mittwoch) zur CeBit.
Bei mir wäre Abfahrtpunkt in Frankfurt am Main - bisher weiß ich aber noch nicht, ob ich selbst mit dem Auto fahre oder doch lieber mit den ÖVN oder via Mitfahrgelegenheit oder so was..


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Februar 2011)

Wir fahren wahrscheinlich mit zwei Autos... steht aber noch nicht so ganz fest....
Abfahren tun wir ca. 1 Stunde entfernt von Frankfurt am Main 
Fahren werden wir donnerstags direkt nach der Arbeit... also ca. 14 Uhr


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahr ziemlich sicher mit dem Auto. Mein Standort: zwischen Bielefeld und Osnabrück. Werde wohl am Donnerstag fahren, steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## MerciundDanke (15. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wir fahren wahrscheinlich mit zwei Autos... steht aber noch nicht so ganz fest....
> Abfahren tun wir ca. 1 Stunde entfernt von Frankfurt am Main
> Fahren werden wir donnerstags direkt nach der Arbeit... also ca. 14 Uhr



Fahrt Ihr Donnerstag dann auch wieder zurück oder bleibt Ihr bis Freitag oder noch länger?


----------



## Miezekatze (15. Februar 2011)

MerciundDanke schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr Donnerstag dann auch wieder zurück oder bleibt Ihr bis Freitag oder noch länger?




Vorraussichtlich bis Sonntag  soll sich ja auch lohnen


----------



## MerciundDanke (15. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Vorraussichtlich bis Sonntag  soll sich ja auch lohnen


Stimmt - aber ich habe das Wochenende leider keine Zeit, deswegen überlege ich ob sich dass dann überhaupt lohnt.. Auf der anderen Seite gar nicht hin wäre auch blöd..


----------



## night-ger (15. Februar 2011)

Komme aus Hannover und werde immer da sein wenn es geht. Wann wollt ihr euch den treffen also mit uhrzeit ?
Mich erkennt man an nem grünen rucksack und den mitellangen blonden Haaren (hab leider kein pcghx t-shirt). Achso eventuell bin ich noch mit nem roller unterwegs. 
Achso kann mit 17 schon Leute mitreinnehmen?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2011)

@night-ger

Also ich bin ja wiegesagt am Samstag da. Ob wir uns Treffen steht irgendwie noch nicht fest.

Mich kannst einfach erkennen hab ein PCGHX T-Shirt mit Namen drauf.


----------



## Henninges (16. Februar 2011)

wir falter "outen" uns übrigens so...


----------



## night-ger (16. Februar 2011)

An die Falter ihr müsst euch nicht tarnen^^ das shirt ist ja etwas unauffällig, aber hübsch^^


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> wir falter "outen" uns übrigens so...



Sorry, aber was hat es denn mit diesem "Falter" auf sich?


----------



## xTc (17. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so als Frage: Habt Ihr euch schon auf einen Tag/Uhrzeit geeinigt?


Gruß


----------



## Henninges (17. Februar 2011)

MerciundDanke schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was hat es denn mit diesem "Falter" auf sich?



"merci und danke" das du mich danach fragst...du kannst dich ja mal hier und hier "reinlesen"... (:


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Februar 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Frage: Habt Ihr euch schon auf einen Tag/Uhrzeit geeinigt?
> 
> 
> Gruß




Also mir ist auch noch nichts neueres Bekannt.


----------



## Miezekatze (17. Februar 2011)

Ich werf einfach mal Freitag und Samstag 13 Uhr am Asus-Stand in den Raum  sonst wird das nie was ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Februar 2011)

Samstag 13 Uhr Asus Stand hört sich gut an!

Sollen wir und dann Treffen Miezekatze?


----------



## Miezekatze (17. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag 13 Uhr Asus Stand hört sich gut an!
> 
> Sollen wir und dann Treffen Miezekatze?



Joar  mit den Hauotpersonen tausch meistens noch Bilder aus und zu erkennen bin ich an den PCGHX-Shirts


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön! Dann bis spätestens Samstag 13 Uhr am Asus Stand. Ich hab auch ein PCGHX T-Shirt. Kannst mich also leicht erkennen


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön! Dann bis spätestens Samstag 13 Uhr am Asus Stand. Ich hab auch ein PCGHX T-Shirt. Kannst mich also leicht erkennen



Ich bin nicht schwer zu übersehen, ich bin wahrscheinlich fast das einzige Mädel mit PCGHX Shirt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Februar 2011)

Ohh dann wirds hoffentlich ganz einfach!

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Kennt ihr die Folge bei den Simpsons, mit der Startrek convention, wo einer ruft "vergesst das... viel wichtiger ist, irgendwo hier ist ein Mädchen". Dann stürmen die ganzen Nerds alle auf Willie den Hausmeister, der ja Schotte ist. Also Mieze wird man schon finden. Das einzige Mädchen ohne werbeaufdruck auf dem Hintern.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Februar 2011)

da haste recht... 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich eine von wenigen die normale Hose an hat und keine Hotpants oder ähnliches


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Und warum? Du musst doch unser Forum möglichst gut repräsentieren.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Februar 2011)

Ich würd mir komisch vorkommen, wenn mir jeder auf den Hintern starrt um zu lesen was da drauf steht 
Außerdem will ich ja keine Leute anziehen damit sie mein Produkt kaufen. Das ist nämlich nicht käuflich


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Februar 2011)

Mitze, jeder ist käuflich auch du man muss nur den gewissen Preis bezahlen!

Aber wie Cleriker schon gesagt hat, du solltest unser Forum gut Presentieren, weil ich kann das net


----------



## the|Gamer (18. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm einfach meinen Rechner mit der wird unser Forum schon gut repräsentieren 

Mieze hab dich nicht so ist doch eh nur ein Tag 

vllt. Stecken dir auch welche Geld zu dann hätteste was davon


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker, da haste wahrscheinlich recht... nur ist keinem mein Arsch soviel wert 

Momentan stehts 3:0 für Hotpants


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Februar 2011)

Na toll. Mieze kommt in Hotpants und ich hab keine Zeit -.-* Feier Samstag meinen Birthday...bekomm ich wenigstens nen Geschenk?


----------



## zøtac (18. Februar 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Na toll. Mieze kommt in Hotpants und ich hab keine Zeit -.-* Feier Samstag meinen Birthday...bekomm ich wenigstens nen Geschenk?


Ich mach dir n Foto


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Februar 2011)

@ Zotac

hehe wollte eig ich machen^^

@Mitze

wer weiß, wer weiß!! Vllt mir schon  

EDIT: Also du musst nicht unbedingt in Hotpans kommen wenn du nicht willst.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Februar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich mach dir n Foto


Danke dir


----------



## Miezekatze (18. Februar 2011)

Mal schauen, ich werd heut abend oder am WE mal ein Bild in Hotpants und PCGHX-Shirt machen und im Outingthread posten, dann könnt ihrs euch nochmal überlegen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Februar 2011)

gute idee! Dann schick mir dann bitte ein Link^^


----------



## das_wesen (19. Februar 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich werde mich am Samstag hinbegeben. Um die heiligen Hallen zu erkunden. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort. Als NERD wird man mich sicherlich erkennen.


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ich werf einfach mal Freitag und Samstag 13 Uhr am Asus-Stand in den Raum  sonst wird das nie was ^^



Gut, dann bin ich leider raus. Samstag bin ich nicht da, kann sich aber noch ändern...

Gruß


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2011)

ich schau mal am 1 oder am 2 März am Asus/ PCGH Stand vorbei

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Macht auch schöne Fotos für euer Album, die unsereins dann angucken kann.


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

von der Hardware oder von denn Messe Mädels  oder vom beiden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> von der Hardware oder von denn Messe Mädels  oder vom beiden



Für Quante: Die Mädels
Für den Rest: die Hardware


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werde mit mixxed_up, Davin, zøtac und ATIFan22 gleich morgens hingehen (Samstag). Vielleicht sind ein paar andere ja auch schon zu Beginn da, da kann man auch schon mal ein kleines Treffen organisieren.
Mittags am Asus-Stand muss natürlich sein. Vielleicht können wir danach alle zusammen, mit den Faltern, zur nächsten Imbissbude gehen, dann hätten wir mehr Zeit zusammen.

Vielleicht wäre es ganz gut, wenn jeder seine Handynummer einer verantwortlichen Person gibt, z.B. Mieze. Mieze sollte ihre Handynummer den Interessierten per PN schicken, damit man anrufen kann, wenn was dazwischen kommt. Oder, wenn sie ihre Handynummer nicht zu sehr bekannt geben will, könnt ihr auch mich anrufen, ich leite es an sie weiter.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. Februar 2011)

Also wann ich genau da sein werd weiß ich nicht. Aber ich weiß das ich mich sowieso mit Mietze Treffe. Handynummer und co haben wir alles schon ausgetauscht.

Ich laas Imbissbude!? Da bin ich immer dabei


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werd wohl am Mittwoch bei der PCGH-Show am Start sein, natürlich ganz inkognito.


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Februar 2011)

@Jever:

Halt ich für eine gute Idee, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass wir freitags und samstags ziemlich früh antanzen und das wir uns da schon gleich mal treffen können 
zotac hat meine Handynummer schon und PSP-Hacker ja auch, genauso wie -NTB- usw. 

@PSP:

Du hast mich schon wieder falsch geschrieben^^...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. Februar 2011)

@Mieze

Ich bin echt zu dämlich für die deutsche Rechschreibung


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> @Mieze
> 
> Ich bin echt zu dämlich für die deutsche Rechschreibung



Ach was, du musst dir nur meinen Avatar anschauen oder meinen Nutzernamen


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/123745-teamtreffen-cebit-2011-a.html

Auch nicht-Falter sind willkommen . Anmeldungen bis zum 03.03. .

Ich werde übrigens am 01. ab 15Uhr da sein, Mittwoch den ganzen Tag und Samstag eh den ganzen Tag. Habs PCGH-Shirt an, nen Presseausweis um den Bast und die DSLR um Hals .


Wer auch immer für das "Kompletttreffen" hier verantwortlich is soll mir mal ne PN schicken , hab jetzt keine Lust alles nochmal zu durchforsten .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ach was, du musst dir nur meinen Avatar anschauen oder meinen Nutzernamen



So schlau bin ich zwar auch aber war noch zu unfähig das richtig zu machen -.-

@nfsgame

werde ich mir gleich mal durchlesen!


----------



## Miezekatze (23. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> So schlau bin ich zwar auch aber war noch zu unfähig das richtig zu machen -.-



Das wird schon *tätschel*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Das wird schon *tätschel*


 
hehe dank dir!!

LG Bienchen^^ xD jetzt fang ich hier damit auch schon an^^


----------



## Miezekatze (23. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hast dich geoutet  aber zum Glück versteht das keiner außer mir


----------



## ATB (24. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, klar 

Das fände ich schon Hammer

Bleibt es den bei Samstag 13 Uhr bei ASUS? Mich werdet ih ncht so schnell erkennen, da ich kein PCGH T-Shirt habe, aber wenn ich euch sehe spreche ich euch an.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Februar 2011)

Nach meinen letzten infos bleib es beim Asus stand um 13 Uhr am Samstag. 

Ok alles klar. Mieze und ich haben wiegesagt ein PCGHX T-Shirt


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2011)

Ich trag auch das PCGH-Shirt und werde dann dort stehen. Mit den Trümmern des Foldingteams .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2011)

Gut! Dann sind wir ja schon mind. zu dritt da.


----------



## Henninges (27. Februar 2011)

zu viert...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2011)

Nöch besser!!!
Also aus Inderder infos werden wir vllt auch sogar schon zu fünft sein. Pain müsste glaub auch kommen.


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Februar 2011)

Ich, Pain, The Gamer, noch ein Klassenkamerad von mir und mein Chef, Papzt ist eigtl auch dabei mit seiner Freundin und samstags treff ich auch noch Jever_Pilsner, mixxed_up und zotac so wies aussieht leider nicht


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Februar 2011)

Bin dann auch da. Habe ein PCGH-T-Shirt an.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Mieze... willst du dein Avatar ändern, oder warum nennst du dich zuerst?

Bei mir ist jetzt auch klar, dass ich am Samstag komme. Sehen uns ja dann bestimmt.


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Februar 2011)

Sry, ich weiss jeder Esel nennt sich zuerst ^^... ist bei mir aber nicht immer der Fall ich bin nämlich eigtl 0 egoistisch... und stimmt du wolltest ja auch noch kommen  Cool freut mich.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2011)

Dann fass ich mal eben schnell zusammen:

Es kommen also am Samstag:
Mieze
nfsgame
Henninges
Jever_Pilsner
mixxed_up
Progs-ID
Cleriker
PSP-Hacker

Wenn ich jetzt Modrechte hätte konnte ich die Info auf der ersten seite Eintragen und dort immer schon alles aktuell hinschreiben.

Edti: Mieze kannst ja im Startpost mal ein Treffen für Samstag eintragen, dann müssen sich andere User nicht durch den ganzen Treand hangeln und durchkämpfen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Februar 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Es kommen also am Samstag:
> Mieze
> nfsgame
> Henninges
> ...


Du hast Davin's Theorie, ATIFan22 und zøtac vergessen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2011)

echt jetzt??? Peinlich peinlich!! Ich geh schon in eine ecke und geh mich schämen!

So dann gleich ne neue Liste:

Es kommen also am Samstag:
Mieze
nfsgame
Henninges
Jever_Pilsner
mixxed_up
Progs-ID
Cleriker
Davin's Theorie
ATIFan22
zøtac
PSP-Hacker


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, "11" das ist ne Schnapszahl!

Mieze kannst du dich noch erinnern, was ich vorgeschlagen hatte? Jedesmal wenn man einen aus dem Forum trifft, gibts einen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2011)

@Alle, die schon zu Beginn kommen und schon vor dem richtigen PCGHX-Treffen (13:00) Hallo sagen wollen: Wir sollten alle am selben Eingang rein gehen.
Am Samstag wäre *West 1* gut, da gehen die Falter rein. Das ist der Eingang am Skywalk, wenn man vom Bahnhof Hannover Messe/Laatzen kommt.


----------



## Beachboy (1. März 2011)

Werde Samstag auch da sein. Aber schätze ohne PCGHX T-shirt 

Werde sicherlich mal am ASUS stand vorbei schaun wenn PCGHW dort ist.

Bis dahin


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. März 2011)

@ Jever_Pilsener

also ich wäre schon um 9.11 Uhr am Laatzener Bahnhof wenn die Bahn keine Verspätung hat.
Könnten uns ja da schon treffen.


----------



## Miezekatze (1. März 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Leute, "11" das ist ne Schnapszahl!
> 
> Mieze kannst du dich noch erinnern, was ich vorgeschlagen hatte? Jedesmal wenn man einen aus dem Forum trifft, gibts einen


 
Wollten wir da nicht einen heben? Oder nen Schnaps kippen?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. März 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wollten wir da nicht einen heben? Oder nen Schnaps kippen?


 
Trinket doch zusammen eine 43er Milch  ^^


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2011)

Das würde auch gehen. Sag mal ist das eigentlich ein Problem da was richtiges zu trinken zu bekommen, oder muss ich was rein schmuggeln?


----------



## Miezekatze (1. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Trinket doch zusammen eine 43er Milch  ^^



 Insider 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das würde auch gehen. Sag mal ist das eigentlich ein Problem da was richtiges zu trinken zu bekommen, oder muss ich was rein schmuggeln?


 
Bier wirst du da bestimmt auch so bekommen, aber zu ziemlich hochen Preisen, das dir die Ohren schlackern. So wars bis jetzt auf den andern Messen wo ich war.


----------



## Vaykir (2. März 2011)

ich werde vermutlich auch am samstag da sein. gerade 2 freikarten bekommen und nur 1h zugfahrt. hehe


----------



## JuliusS (2. März 2011)

Ich bin auch am Samstag da , aber mit meiner Mutter , weil ich erst 15 bin . Als minderjähriger hat man es schwer .. Naja vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## ATB (3. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> echt jetzt??? Peinlich peinlich!! Ich geh schon in eine ecke und geh mich schämen!
> 
> So dann gleich ne neue Liste:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast mich vergessen ()


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. März 2011)

aua! aber danke! jetzt wird gleich korregiert!
Muss dann noch Mieze antupsen das sie die Liste auch vorne verbessert.

Aktuelle Liste - ist auch im Startpost

Mieze
Paikiller
nfsgame
Henninges
Jever_Pilsner
mixxed_up
Progs-ID
Cleriker
Davin's Theorie
ATIFan22
zøtac - hat abgesagt
DerMarodeur
PSP-Hacker

Edit: Zotac hat leider abgesagt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. März 2011)

Ein vielleicht kommt noch von mir!
Hab gerade eine Gelegenheit bekommen zur Cebit am Samstag, weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich um 13 Uhr am Asus-Stand sein kann!


----------



## ATB (5. März 2011)

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mit zum Treffen nach Peine konnte. Hoffentlich klappt es beim (hoffentlich) nächsten Mal.


----------



## ocjulchen (5. März 2011)

Bzw im august ist doch wieder die Gamescom , das könnte man dort ja auch wieder machen


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2011)

Bin ich auch für. Habs heute leider nicht rechtzeitig zum Treffen geschafft, das könnte ich dann nachholen...


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

wer fand sich denn nun "gegen 13 uhr" wirklich am asus stand ein ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Gott!!! Ich sagte doch das ich auf Fots bekloppt aussehe^^

Aber sonst ist das Foto gut geworden! Jetzt schau ich mir mal meine 11 Bilder an die ich beim Treffen gemacht habe^^

Edit: Ach ja, die die Bilder vom Treffen haben wollen die ich gemacht habe, einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

"Bescheid"

Thread für die gamescom is btw on


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

"bescheid"...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, die die Bilder vom Treffen haben wollen die ich gemacht habe, einfach bescheid sagen.


Lad die Bilder am besten auf RS/Uploaded/Shragle hoch.




nfsgame schrieb:


> Thread für die gamescom is btw on


Hier der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom/143982-pcghx-treffen-auf-der-gamescom-2011-a.html


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Lad die Bilder am besten auf RS/Uploaded/Shragle hoch.



Hätte ein Album bei mir im Ordner angelegt^^



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Hier der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom/143982-pcghx-treffen-auf-der-gamescom-2011-a.html



Hab schon was dazu geschrieben und gevotet.


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Hätte ein Album bei mir im Ordner angelegt^^



daumen hoch...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> daumen hoch...


 
Ok Gut dann mach ich das mal eben!

Muss jetzt aber nurnoch die Bilder verkleinern^^

Sobald die Bilder oben sind Poste ich den Link.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

So Sry für Doppelpost, aber ist für die gut gedacht die den Treand abboniert haben.

So hier ist mein Komisches, kurzes Album.


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

ich bitte darum, dieses bild zu entfernen...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Da schlaf ich mal ne nacht düber ob ich das mach^^

Mal so blöd gefragt hat einer Bilder von mir gemacht?


----------



## ATB (6. März 2011)

Ich! Allerdings werde ich meine nicht hochladen. Außerdem hat Henninges auch ein Album von gestern.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Ah danke dir! Kannst mir die ja per e-Mail schicken.

Die von Henninges muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------

